# Pennzoil Gold VS. Platinum



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What's the difference between the walmart gold and the parts stores platinum. Besides $20??????


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gold is a Synthetic blend (cheap base stock) vs "full synthetic" (higher quality base stocks) for Platinum oils.

I think the highest tier is Ultra Platinum now (used to just be Ultra). The Ultra was great oil, but then they dumbed it down and I haven't seen the UP test much better than regular Platinum.

The regular Pennzoil Platinum is what I'd run in anything modern. We run the Gold stuff in the old Liberty.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like there's only 2 choices for dexos1

Walmart gold or O'reilly platinum. 

No dexos at pepboys, napa, autozone, or advanced auto.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jun 3, 2018)

Valvoline full synthetic.






Valvoline Advanced Full Synthetic SAE 5W-30 Motor Oil - Easy Pour 5 Quart - Walmart.com


Free 2-day shipping on qualified orders over $35. Buy Valvoline Advanced Full Synthetic SAE 5W-30 Motor Oil - Easy Pour 5 Quart at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm stuck on my brand. With lotsa reasons.

However.

Amzoil might be my future brand.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Looks like there's only 2 choices for dexos1
> 
> Walmart gold or O'reilly platinum.
> 
> No dexos at pepboys, napa, autozone, or advanced auto.


Hmm that doesn't sound right. I've stopped in pepboys and autozone in my area and they definitely sold dexos1 oil. 0x20 is harder to find but 5w30 is all over the place


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> Hmm that doesn't sound right. I've stopped in pepboys and autozone in my area and they definitely sold dexos1 oil. 0x20 is harder to find but 5w30 is all over the place


Not on their websight or in the stores around here. Autozone is just down the street from me.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Not on their websight or in the stores around here. Autozone is just down the street from me.


That's really weird. Did you punch in your car info on the site? I just did that with mine (2018 LT) to verify and got 2 pages of compatible oil from Quakerstate, Valvoline, Mobil 1, etc that were all Dexos approved. Those are all the big regular brands they have in stores nation wide too.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There's an enormous list of Dexos-1 Gen 2 approved oils. You can usually find 5+ on any shelf in any auto parts store.

https://www.gmdexos.com/brands/dexos1/index.html


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There's a dexos label on the container

I don't see anything on autozone.

Oreilly had it.

I'm only concerned with pennzoil.

Now the search might be using my gps location. So I won't swear for you easterners


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Here's the label


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Walmart and O'Reilly have that label. And O'Reilly has dexos2 label.

No one else has it. That I've seen yet.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jun 3, 2018)

You should check out bobistheoilguy. That website has tons of lists, rankings, tests on oil.





dexos1 Gen 2 oils


Received word today that the new list of dexos1 Gen 2 oils should go live next week (same URL: http://www.centerforqa.com/dexos/); should be interesting to see the oils that are dropped. (For those unaware, the new dexos1 specification is a significantly strengthened, higher performance standard).



www.bobistheoilguy.com


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I just returned a couple of jugs of PP to the store.
Got it home, realized the good stuff was Ultra Platinum, looked up the specs on Pennzoil.com and was not impressed with PP. 
I'd run PUP in a LE2 but not PP or PG. 

When Andrei gets my preferred customer account set up I'm ordering some 10W30 Signature Series. I don't think there's another oil available that'll hold up better to the heat and fuel dilution of the LE2. Coldest night I saw this year was -18°F, which I'm sure was above 0F in my garage, so 100% synthetic 10W is plenty good enough, 4300 Cst at -25C, pour point -47C.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So, you're saying, you don't like PP?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Well. I should have taken a full picture.

The PP is labeled PUREPLUS. Which supposedly cleans pistons 30% better.
It's also labeled redesigned for modern turbo engines. Which is that partial green circle on the right.

I like the idea that it's specifically labeled dexos1. That beats sorting through a list. And buying the cheaper stuff NOT labeled dexos.

My first 2 were done at a shop. And I know the results. But not for sure it's what I actually want.
This time I know what I've got. And so far the results are better. But down slightly from amsoil. And may not hold up come winter time. 

If economy drops at the end like the first 2 changes did. I''ll be sticking with amsoil. 37mpg puts a really nice smile on my face.


----------



## grimstar8402 (Jun 13, 2019)

I normally get the oil that dealer/shop will recommend, if there is a better oil and I'm getting an oil change/tune up, can I give them the oil I want in the car? Sorry if this seems like a dumb question.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

grimstar8402 said:


> I normally get the oil that dealer/shop will recommend, if there is a better oil and I'm getting an oil change/tune up, can I give them the oil I want in the car? Sorry if this seems like a dumb question.


It's definitely not a dumb question but it's a pretty big one to tackle. People are PASSIONATE about their oils and that's an understatement haha. If you stick to what the manufacturer recommends in your owners manual and change it regularly you've got nothing to worry about.

*Full synthetic* and *Dexos 1* are your keywords. For the laymen, digging into it more than that is going to probably not be worth the time and money.


----------

